# Help on Adjusting Toro CCR3650 Snowblower Float



## cmpman1974 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a question related to the carb in this unit. I have the older plastic carb and recently did a cleaning. It starts up well now and is running much better, but I still think it's not optimal. I think the engine RPMs may be too low and possibly due to improper float level. I'm not sure how to tell exactly where the float should be set.

I posted another question yesterday and got some very good info on this carb:

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton/Toro/Lawn-Boy 2-Cycle Plastic Carburetor

Here is my question. if I refer to diagram #3 where it shows the float, would I bend the brass bar up or down slightly to increase the engine speed? Is there a sure way to tell I have it correct? It's hard to 'eyeball' exactly what parallel is.

My whole reason for doing this is the snowblower is not throwing snow as far as it should I already have replaced the paddles and scraper bar. I tightened the tension bar and the belt seems very tight when the clutch is engaged. I don't know when the belt was ever replaced as it's an older blower I got second hand, but I see no tears or major wear on it. 

I'm out of ideas as to what I can do besides a carb adjustment to improve performance. The engine does sound a little slow to me currently. I'm guessing maybe it's not running fast enough to spin the paddles fast enough. Yes, I know I could buy a new $100 metal carb, but I'm not ready to do that yet until I've exhausted my options with the current one. 

Any thoughts?

Chris


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Adjusting the float up or down will not increase the RPM'S. Changing the float level will either starve the engine for fuel when it needs it or supply to much fuel and flood the engine. 

Bending the arm circled in the yellow box in your link away from the carb will increase the engine speed. You will need a tachometer to check the current speed before taking a chance and over speeding and destroying your engine.


----------

